# Warning about buying property in china!



## kreisler1730 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi all, 

As a person that has lived and worked in China for almost 15 years I have a serious warning for all those planning to come to China.

My advice is DO NOT BUY PROPERTY, if you think that one day you may want to return to your home country.
Yes you can sell the property you buy, but getting your financial assets back to your country is far from easy, and will involves so much red tape you will go crazy!:crazy:

I myself am in the process of going crazy right now!!:doh:

Read this article: 

Getting Cash Money RMB Out of China - China Briefing News

Regards


----------

